# another tree ID please



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

It looks like a chestnut tree. Not sure of the variety.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

I believe you are correct, the bee's love it that is for sure. You can hear the buzz long before you get to the tree


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it's American Chestnut but not 100% certain.


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

After researching them at this site http://www.acf.org/find_a_tree.php. I believe it is the European chestnut as the american chestnut has almost disappeared and the photos of the different species the leaves of the European chestnut look like the one in my picture


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

This is a European Chestnut.
Leaves of the European chestnut have a rounded base, where the American Chestnut (and Chinese) leaves run down the leaf petiole. The base of the leaf tapers sharply.
See-- http://www.acf.org/Tree_ID/5species.php

Long live the Chestnuts...

A sad case study demonstrating that hypovirulence in disease organisms does not evolve quickly. 

I contribute to the American Chestnut Foundation, and their long term breeding program. Several (semi-resistant) backcrossed American-Chinese hybrids are planted on the Mall in Washington DC, as a memorial to Department of Agriculture staff who lost their lives in Afghanistan.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Are they a good nectar source or pollen - or both?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

David LaFerney said:


> Are they a good nectar source or pollen - or both?


This page has good info: http://www.honeytraveler.com/single-flower-honey/chestnut-honey/

I have been gifted many small jars of gourmet Italian Chestnut honey -- it is very dark and viscous, with a strong and lingering taste. It is a sought after flavor in Europe.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been wondering why my bees hadn't been working the clover and buckwheat in my yard. I looked across the road today and noticed two huge sweet chestnut trees in bloom across the road on the ridge. Guess maybe that's where they are going. Anyone have experience on if bees will bypass the white clover for sweet chestnut?


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

After smelling the flowers I had to google the honey, the smell is not great it honestly smells like semen, hopefully the honey doesn't smell like the flowers


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

MariahK said:


> After smelling the flowers I had to google the honey, the smell is not great it honestly smells like semen, hopefully the honey doesn't smell like the flowers


haha, thats how I was able to spot the two across the road from me. I smelled them and knew they had to be around.


----------

